# Goldfish HELP!



## goldfishenthusiast (Dec 22, 2016)

I currently have a dilemma going on in which my oldest, orange goldfish has these two bumps on the side of his scales and now it's recently bled. Here's some pictures.















Can anyone recommend me a specialist in goldfish or fish doctor to treat his condition in BC? There was nothing I could find.

Thank you very much!

Looking forward to hearing from everyone!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Give dewdney animal hospital in maple ridge a call. They work on fish


----------

